# THOUGHT I LOST MY CHUNKY MOJO!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Edit: Now with video..."NOWHERE TO RUN FOR THIS AJ"

Check it out at www.teamchunkylove.com/video

Went out with DKdiver, he had a dive charter going out, and he got us put on some AJ's, nice size ones. Generator Man (Brandon) was out on his first certified dive, and shot a AJ (video of that ordeal!) And Bourbon Bubbles. And 2 first time shooters from LA. Had a great time with all man. 

Finally broke my bad streak since New Years!:letsdrink So all you clowns tellin people "Clay-Doh gots a speargun for sale...hardly used"...and crap like that can :moon 

Viz was pretty crappy today, and we get down there, and dont see much but the endangered red snapper at first. Then I see a short AJ, point it out to Brandon, and he goes chasin after it with his speargun all exited like:doh...well, he figures out its short, and comes back towards the wreck. Not 5 seconds later he is chasin somethin, and I cant see what cuz of the viz. 

THWACK! Then I see a real nice size AJ on the other end of his shaft, and Brandon was about to learn the joys of Kung Fu fighting AJ underwater when you don't get a stone shot!

After a few rounds back and forth between them, Brandon handelin the first dive and AJ rodeolike a champ, all the sudden the AJ gets off the shaft!!! (Please keep in mind all this is captured on helmet cam, and will eventually be posted), and I swing my gun up as this AJ is goin like a frickin corkscrew thru the water. I squeeze off the shot, right as it did a Rappellasideways upsidedown skitter walk maneuver and dodges the shaft like some crap on that movieThe MAtrix. In the video it looks like it is goin dead for his head.

ANYWAYS...AJ takes off. Brandon is trying to reload the gun he borrowed, and having technical difficulties. I get mine reloaded, do a recon mission, and what do you know!!

_Can you imagine what an AJ in a Moon-Bouncy-Walk thing would look like?? _Well, this dummy gets himself in the wheel house, and is doin cartwheels summersaults bouncin off the ceiling to the floor at mach speed in there, in perfect loops. Like a dog chasin his tail, but doin these 6 foot tall summersaults bouncin around. You'll crack up when I get the video done.

Well I stick my gun in there tryin to track him, but thinkin man, I dont wanna ruin my tip hittin the backside of the wall if I punch thru him, so I lean in the window, wait for my chance, AND JAB HIS ASS! Now I got him impaled on the end of my loaded gun, what a conservation of effort there!

SO I come around the corner of the wheel house, Brandon is still experinceing the tech difficulties.

SO I motion for him to give me his gun, and I hand him mine with the still pissed off Bruce Lee AJ impaled on the end, which Brandon gladly accepts from me (more to this later). So I then reach down grab my Riffe icepic, hand it to him, and he starts butcherin away on the AJ's head. I then hand him my stringer, which he takes, and strings the AJ.

Now, here is what kills me. It was Brandons CHerry Poppin fish killin event, so there is NO WAY I could keep that fish. However, when I came around the corner and handed it impaled on the gun to him, he didn't know it was HIS fish! He thought it was a new one I had got! ANd yet he is such a good dive buddy, as to take it, stab it, string it, get it off the end of the gun, ect!!!:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap the whole time thinkin it was my fish! He didn't know till we got to the boat that he had an AJ to take home! Congrats Brandon!

Well, since I really couldn't count stalking an injured fish as a kill, I had to get my own. I eyeballed a group of nice ones, but at least 15 feet away:doh Screw it, I needed to score. I lined up on one, and squeezed. 

I watched as he just laid over and fell to the sand! Sweet! I pulled him in, with no movement from him. As soon as I got him to me, _*I saw that the tip of the shaft had only went half way thru his head since I was so far away! *_Thank god it was in the sweet, no actually super sweet spot, cuz he didn't flinch, and I didn't lose him. You'll see in the pic, no exit wound! And everybody knows how razor sharp and needle nose pointed I keep my tips. He was just that far away.

Brandon was ready to go up with his remaining air supply, so we went.

The Boys from New Orleans, a father and son spearin for the first time, The father got a monster spade, and the son got a real nice AJ too, and 2 monster spades.

Bourbon Bubbles has a real nice video camera setup and was filmin the LA guys dives. ANd hes from a few miles away from me in MI, so we had lots to talk about, and a good time.

Second dive me and Brandon didn't see a thing.

I'll have Armondo upload the video to teamchunkylove.com when he gets back from Miami.

I think I have found my Chunky Mojo.

And oh yeah, we got these AJ at the MAssachusettes. It has really been producing well over the last year.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, thats some great read there!!!glad you got your chunky love mogo back......can't wait on this video!!!:clap


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Really nice Aj's those were Tenneco size fish!

There was another boat with two divers on the Tenneco yesterday and I swsear they had a 75 lber.

They struggled to hold it up and it was midchest to the floor of the boat. Then they showed me what was left of the shaft! Bent in almost a U shape! Gotta head shoot em!


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Clay


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice read Clay:clap looks like you've been taking lessons from Stresslessoke.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job out there Clay, wish I coulda made the trip, but it was a no go for me. Ya'll did a great job out there, glad you got your mojoback...and the Mass you say...I don't think people give that wreck enough credit, it seems to produce lots of good fish....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish you coulda made it to Josh, was a fun day, but when aint divin fun? Sorry it sounds like the sickness has spread in your family, hope they get to fellin better.

Relized Brandons AJ didnt show well in the pic, and it was his first, so here is a couple more of Brandons Cherry poppin first time fish.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Man I had a blast with you guys. Thanks Dkdiver for the use of your gun and putting us on a good spot. I want to especially thank Clay-doh for helping me get that fish in. The shot was rite under the eye anddidn't penetrate enough. As soon as I shot him I was like, oh shit, what in the hell have Igot myself inth man was it great! I need to learn how to pose my fish like a pro for the next post though.

Cant wait to see the vid.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to here you are back killin fish Clay. I had faith in you brother. Nice AJ's to boot too.

Work has been keeping me pretty busy recently out of town and it sucks. I hope to get back up with you guys on a trip soon.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

glad to hear it bro. thinking about doing some sheep-n this week. damn almost forgot how good they were.

glad you finally itched that trigger finger. i know it was gettin lonely.just razz-n- you man. let me know if you need a shooter on you're opening voyage onthe cat.

Jeff


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

nice AJs. Did we see you out on Saturday? I thought I regocnized the cat....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Cat is almost going to be back in the water. Lower Unit has been ordered, and the forum has been good to me giving me some side repair work to make a lil cash to pay for it!

I called your dad saturday, I thought we passed you guys around 9:30, you guys were heading west pulling up to Fort Pickens Pier? 

Your on Sniper! I have forgotten how good sheep taste too, and still waiting! I would love to put a tracking device on one, cuz I wonder where htey all hide in the late summer and winter.

DKdivwer and I were actually talking about getting a sheep only trip together wehn they make the spawn comming up soon, 2 days, trying to limit out and stock the freezer before them suckers disapear! I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay, 

Sounds like you almost have the boat in order. I owe you some trips out on the boat this summer with all the trips you hooked me up with this winter. My boat should be ready to dive in the coming weeks as well. 

Me and Brandy were discussing a few weeks agohow we need to get a bunch of us shooters together and do a little socialliquid refreshmentconsumption sometime.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report Clay.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish men!!

Is your mojo really back Clay? Even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then....oke

I'm getting my gear ready! Looks like the water is gettin' warm enough for my skinny arse to get wet.

Keep me in mind Clay when you get the KAT running. I STILL would love to get to fall over the side of it. I haven't been on the water since the trip in nine foot seas...

Thanks for the post and pics!

Sea ya, Reese


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

clay - does this mean your not putting your spear gun up as a prize at the shark gathering


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa chum-chum...it's actually FenderBenders speargun....I am looking for the ever elusive "perfect" gun, and using his in the meantime since I sold mine.

Reese, it was colder on that dive than a month ago. I am hoping the temps turn around and start rising again.

Well be out plenty in that cat this summer man!!! With yer uhh.......<U>skinny</U> ass. (your story, tell it how you want.) oke


----------



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey clay its the RIFFE SLINGING,SPEARFISHING,FIRST TIME SHOOTING,AJ WHEELING,NEW ORLEANS BOY...... just wanted to say thanks for the photo op. Dad feels 100 times better some toco bell put him right back on track. had a great time hope we can do that a again. Well have to get the mad monkey in the water to see what he got..


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Gene Squared!!! Glad to see you guys got on here!!!!

Hey everybody, this is Big Gene and Little Gene, father and son from New Orleans that were on DKdivers charter saturday. They dive together, been diving a while, but this was ther first time spearfishing, and they got off to a good start with poor viz, and skittish AJ's, they still managed to bag one, and 3 monster spades!!!:clap Great bunch of guys on the boat!!!

Look foward to seeing you guys back this way again soon! Dalton said you werent going to make it for the Oriskany trip saturday...too bad, I'll be deckhanding again. He said you guys might wednesday, I''ll try and play hooky from my real job, and get out there with you guys. I had a blast, and glad to see you popped your fish shoting Cherries!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink

Any body not sure about getting certified, or spearfishing...check out them smile, not to mention Generator Mans from his first kill that day too!


----------



## LandoCalarusso (Dec 20, 2007)

Ahhhhh!!!! what you doin with my phish!? damn nice shot baby! thats what i like to see!!! damn shame i cant be with yall kickin ass this season... but im with yall east-coast style... buggs are mine til the 31st, but i got me a big ol boy hog!! dont forget to holler at me when your in miami!! -jon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Too bad I wont make it down there again before the 31st John, probably sometime in April, then if all goes well I'll be down there for about a onth!:letsdrink

Lookin foward to diving with you man!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *stichrunner (3/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome aboard guys, stick around. Good friends are hard to find.:clap Great job on the report Clay. Still love your first post.:toast And the one right after that:toast


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Welcome to our humble abode gentlemen It was nice to see the pictures of you guys with the fish because if you counted on Clay to shoot something you would be empty handed looking forward to hunting with real Spear fisherman NOT Yankees that can?t hit the side of a barn.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

So....ahhh...Armondo, you crazy Castro lovin Cuban...how did you do today????opcornopcorn oke

They were a great bunch of guys mmpor, Gene and Gene, theyre gonna be back in wednesday, and I will probably be back out with em.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

NOW WITH VIDEO

WWW.TEAMCHUNKYLOVE.COM/VIDEO

Click on "Nowhere to run for this AJ".

3 1/2 minut video, let it load before starting it. Viz was crappy, so it is green colored, but good AJ killin action!

Enjoy!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

BTW



That wasn't just a DKdiver charter it was a Bay Breeze Charter and nice pics off the pier, nice day of spearfishing...



Guys from Louisiana are hooked now, we will be seeing a lot more of those guys...



Dad got a quick lesson behind the shop on cleaning spades and AJ's, he loved it 



Oh and Clay, remind me when you come by I have some more vid of that day too I will give you a copy...


----------

